# tiny dust like particles???HELP



## Stephmkt (Feb 18, 2010)

for about a month now if not longer there has been tiny particles that look like dust kinda floating around in my 20gallon planted aquarium i have no idea what it is and sometimes at the top of the water it looks like smoke because they just start to flow together i was doing water changes at least twice a week thinking that would help but it didnt so then i stoped doing water changes for the past two weeks but that didnt help either there still there so today i just did a 75% water change but so far there still floating around and there are thousand of them i just really dont know what else to do if anyone knows or has had the same problem please let me know how to fix it or at least if is bad or good or doesnt matter just any help would help! Its not cloudy it just has particles all threw the water

I tryed to use start right to maybe clear it up but that didnt help
Aquarium salt didnt help either
I also used tetra aquasafe but that was in there when i first set the tank up

the first picture if you look towards the top you can see what i mean about it looking like smoke

The second picture you can see just the particles that im talking about


----------



## boink (Nov 29, 2006)

Its not co2? It could be a bacterial bloom.


----------



## Stephmkt (Feb 18, 2010)

boink said:


> Its not co2? It could be a bacterial bloom.


No we dont use co2 and were not sure about a bloom because its been going on for about a month and even though the pictures look really cloudy but when your standing away from the tank it looks almost clear its when you get up close to it is when you can see all the particles and unless we have the powerhead on it just seems to really float at the top of the water and to about halfway down its definetly alot thicker at the top than the bottom.
thanks


----------



## barakainus (Jun 11, 2009)

I have it occasionally in my shrimp tank. It's some kind of plankton. I don't think it's bad but it's annoying when you wanted to have crystal clear water. when it happens, I use UV filter for a day or two and it's gone. It will come back very likely but in my tank, it doesn't come back so often.


----------

